# finally done



## balaban9331 (Jun 10, 2006)

well,it's been almost two years but i finally completed my milling set up.the 090 was rebuilt.it was taken down to the last screw,repaired,redone and rebuilt.the mill was made by me in my spare time.i have yet to try it out.will post pictures when i do.robert


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow. The best I've ever seen.. Really nice job..

Suggestion on your Aux. oiler - it's usually not a problem to get oil out on the top of the bar. The problem is getting it back along the bottom. I'd drip the oil onto the tip, not the top near the saw.

What paint did you use? or is it powder-coat?


----------



## balaban9331 (Jun 10, 2006)

lakeside,i was going to put the aux oiler on the front,in truth both guides have holes for this,but i made a mistake while doing this.i drilled the oil hole in the same postion on both sides forgetting that the bar is wider at the front.if i drill a hole in this position,it will be no where near the oil groove.if you got a suggestion,i'd like to hear.robert


----------



## woodshop (Jun 10, 2006)

Your mill looks beautiful, VERY nice job. Gosh... something that purdy, almost don't wanna take it out in the woods and get it all dirty


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 11, 2006)

woodshop said:


> Your mill looks beautiful, VERY nice job. Gosh... something that purdy, almost don't wanna take it out in the woods and get it all dirty




i Agree...put that one in the showroom and get a old beat up 090 and start all over.:biggrinbounce2: looks great nice work


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Jun 11, 2006)

Awsome job! I agree with lakeside. The oil is needed at the nose of the bar preferably on the bottom (pull) side. Could you plug the existing holes and redrill them?


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 11, 2006)

I say get a reality check on that beauty in short order. What's getting cut first, man. How can you jsut stand there. Go get us some working views. (come to think of it, I should go get some myself)


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 11, 2006)

Scary looking dogs on that saw!


----------



## balaban9331 (Jun 11, 2006)

to answer your questions:
aggiewoodbutcher,i could redrill but i have clearance milled for the chain in this area which would have to be rewelded and then drilled.i'm considering doing this.
adrpk,i would have already tried it out save for two reasons:1-was looking for a smaller bar as the peices i have now are approx.20-22". 2-i'd like for a pro to check the saw out as i have never put something like this together before.like i said,everything was in peices.i mean everything.it starts good,idles good and it sounds like a harley when it runs,but i've got nothing to compare it to.
toddppm,i made the dogs myself.
thanks for the input guys,robert.


----------



## Woodsurfer (Jun 11, 2006)

Beautiful job on that 090! and the mill looks solid. Look forward to your cutting trials...

You've put on those deadly dawgs... are you going to do some felling with that monster?!!? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## balaban9331 (Jun 12, 2006)

surfer,i originally got the 090 for milling purposes.the dogs were done by me as a finishing touch,although i,m sure i could cut just about anything i want with this saw.


----------



## t_andersen (Jun 12, 2006)

*Painting Stihl*

Which paint did you use? Will it stick well to the plastic?


----------



## Freakingstang (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW! Nice Work!


----------



## smithie55 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am awe struck,  that setup is to purty to use. 
I'd have that in my living room right next to my chair and just stare at it.
Class act my friend.
Don't forget to take some pics when ya get er setting on a log.
I am curious about one thing, how much does the whole setup weigh?
And I realize you got it setup for a 2 man show.
Nice


----------



## balaban9331 (Jun 12, 2006)

t anderson-no paint on this baby.all the parts i got from ebay and stihl.thats one of the reasons it took so long to build.first bought an old 090 from ebay(what a mistake,but that's another story),all internal parts okay save for a good cleaning,polishing,new gaskets,etc.then picked up the odd peice here and there when the price was good and the wife wasn't watching and,like i s
aid,two years later,here she is.
smithie 55-i figure a total weight of about 75lbs,that's with the saw.the existing setup is adjustable.if you look at the pictures,i can take the back half off,move the guides and i can mill anything under 22".this adjustment cuts the weight down about 20lbs.with the other half on,i have milling capabilities from 28-52".


----------



## Andy1234 (Jun 13, 2006)

NICE!!!!!!! 

Andy


----------

